# what is this



## srwshooter (Aug 9, 2005)

i found this glass ? what ever it is , it THOMAS'S HALIFAX  MADE IN ENGLAND on it 
 its about 4inches tall and 3inches wide and round on the bottom ,it will not sit upright.

 https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a126/srwshooter/P1020381.jpg

 https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a126/srwshooter/P1020380.jpg
 https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a126/srwshooter/P1020379.jpg


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 12, 2005)

SRW...Welcome to the Forum...

 The shape of the opening reminds me of an Eyecup...


----------

